# مسقط معمارى مفروش بالفوتوشوب



## mr_bnsf (19 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

احب اقدم لكم مسقط افقى مفروش بالفوتوشوب لاحدى الابراج السكنيه التى يتم تنفيذها حاليا

اتمنى انه يعجبكم واحب اعرف ملاحظاتكم للاستفاده منكم

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم

اخوكم م/محمد


----------



## م.نهيل (19 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم...
اخي انا لست خبيرة جداكوني طالبة حتى تكون ارائي سليمة..ولكن مع سنواتي الدراسية الاربعة...تعلمت الكثير ..واردي ان ابدي راي ..فانا ارى ان الحركة غير مريحة في هذه الشقة اذ اول الدخول اجد نفسي وكاني اصدم بحائط اذ المسافة غير كافة للشعور براحة الشقةوهذه التراساتاا الصغيرة لا احبذها فالافضل لو لم تكن فبالتالي استغلال المساحات بشكل افضل او لو كانت كبيرة لكانت افضل..بالاضافة الى كيفية الفرض في غرفة النوم الثانوية التي في الواجهة للمدخل فان الحركة فيها ستكون غير مريحة نهائيا...
كل الاحترام وارجو ان لا اكون ضايقتك في الرد..
اختك المهندسة الصغيرة نهيل..


----------



## مهم (19 فبراير 2008)

اخراج جميل وبالتوفيق انشالله


----------



## أروى (19 فبراير 2008)

انت مشكور على مجهودك
ولكن
لا افضل ان مدخل الشقة يبقى امامه مدخل غرفة النوم
كان من الافضل باب الشقة يفتح على Living Room 
اعتقد كان من الممكن ذلك
من الافضل ان تعتمد اكثر من ذلك على مبدأ الخصوصية
اى غرف النوم تكون منفصلة اى حد ما
ارجو ان النقد لا يضايقك
ولكنى بنقد ليكون التصميم المقبل افضل
جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك


----------



## engineer-rehab (19 فبراير 2008)

الاخراج جميل فعلا 

بس ملاحظه ان المدخل يفضل تغيرة علشان خصوصيه الغرفه 
مع عمل قاطوع عند اول الطرقه للفصل بين الغرف و الريسبشن وكمان لو شيلنا حائط الصالون وخلينا الريسبشن كله مفتوح على بعض هيعطى وسع وانارة افضل للمكان


----------



## mr_bnsf (20 فبراير 2008)

اولا احب اشكركم اخوانى الافاضل على المرور والردود ومنكم دائما نستفيد وانا لايضايقنى ابدا النقد البناء بل اشجعه واحاول ان اجعل منه اداه للتحسين 
بخصوص باب الشقه فأنا نسيت ان اذكر لكم ان الجهه الاخرى كان بها باب شقه ايضا حيث ان الشقه ببابين ولكنى نسيت ان اضيف الباب الاخر عند لتحويل من الاتوكاد الى الفوتوشوب
بخصوص الفرش فى غرفه النوم الثانويه المقابله للوجهه استطعت بقدر الامكان وكانت هذه هى النتيجه حيث ان الغرفه ليست مطله على بلكونه اى ان معظم اللى هيدخلوها لن يضطروا الى الوصول الى نهايتها
بالنسبه لحائط الصالون انا فعلا فكرت فى اننا نشيله لكن من المتوقع ان يتم عمله فى الطبيعه انه غرفه مكتب لان صاحب الشقه مسئول ويلزمه اكيد غرفه مكتب
اشكركم مره تانيه على المرور وجزاكم الله كل خير وتقبلوا خالص تحياتى


----------



## عيسى السيد (20 فبراير 2008)

أخي م/ محمد السلام عليكم 
لدي بعد إذنكم عدد من الملاحظات أتمنى ألا تكون ثقيلة عليكم و إني أبتغي منها المشاركة الصادقة 
أولا إني أجد لديكم هدرا في المساحات خاصة مساحة منور الحمام و الموزع الليلي
ثانيا إني لا أتفق مع الأخت في ضيق مساحة المدخل و لا أجد أي مشكلة في الخصوصية و لكني كنت أفضل بأنكم تقلبون فتحة باب الشقة حتى يتوجه الداخل إلى القسم النهاري من الشقة
ثالثا بالنسبة لإكساء الأرضيات في الغرف أجد أنكم لم تراعو أن الباب هو من الغرفة و ليس من الممر و هذه على ما أعتقد مشكلة في الاختيار ضمن الفوتو شوب
و لن يفوتني أن أنوه بالتشكيالت الجميلة في النوافذ و الشرفات التي أتمنى أن أرى شكلها في الواجهات 
و أخيرا حياكم الله و أدامكم


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (20 فبراير 2008)

مشكورة جهودكم والاخوان افاضوا وكفوا ان شاء الله


----------



## فلنساوي خطير (29 فبراير 2008)

جيد جدا الى مجهود افضل


----------



## جوجة دانية (15 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووررررررررر


----------



## maghrib (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*الاخراج جميل فعلا*


----------



## mohamed2009 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------

